# How is the pompano & Spanish fishing at the pier now?



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

Coming down with the grandkids for pier fishing Sun through Thurs, how is the fishing at the pier?

Is there anywhere else in the area for kids to get in some fishing? They don't care what they catch as long as it is a fish.

We can fish the military areas if any are good spots, don't know the area.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano fishing is starting to heat up. If you don't want to fish off the pier, try some surf fishing for 'em.


----------

